# Update after rooting- need advise please!



## Hugheskevin (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi There,

I'm an absolute newbie so please be kind but there seems to be conflicting information out there regarding updating after rooting. My situation is a bit unique so allow me to be more specific.

I recently purchased a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0/ GT-P3113. It's my first tablet and I like it but decided to root in in order to uninstall most of the bloatware I'd read complaints about. Though it was my first time rooting anything I managed to eventually figure it out. I got Titanium Backup and uninstalled what bloatware I felt comfortable with. I also tried a ROM or two but found that they had some glitches I didn't want to deal with. Therefore I'm running the original Samsung software/firmware minus the bloatware. I'm fine with the tablet as it stands now but also love to update my stuff ASAP.

Now for the somewhat unique part. I leave for a 9-12 month around the world trip next week. I expect it to be difficult to impossible to simply reroot my tablet as access to a computer that I'd feel comfortable using for this purpose would be unlikely.

So ultimately can I update the Android/Samsung software/firmware without screwing up my tablet as it is right now? If the answer is a firm "YES" then that's great, crisis averted.

If it's "NO" then what do I do? Can I/should I turn off the automatic updates? I'd rather keep it as is than risk it all for Jelly Bean or whatever else.

Again, I'm a newbie so please try and keep it simple.

Any and all advice or suggestions for my situation is truly appreciated!!!


----------



## Towusop (Jun 11, 2011)

The answer is yes and no. If you are truly running the stock rom with root then an update should not brick tab2, but it will likely remove the root access. If you are happy with the device and want to play it safe then I would turn off the auto update feature, so you can make that choice later.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hugheskevin (Jun 30, 2012)

OK, that makes sense and seems to jive with what I've been reading. Guess it will be better to play it safe for now. Thanks for the info!


----------

